# سلوكيـــــات شبـــــــابيـــــه



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2010)

سلوكيــات شبــابيــه 


هناك تباين كبير بين الشباب فى نوعياتهم وسلوكياتهم وهذه بعض الملاحظات فى ذلك


1- الشباب والأستهتار


كالنوع الذى لا يكف عن المزاح والضحك حتى داخل الأجتماع مفسداً الجو الروحى للاجتماع ولا يستجيب إلى نصيحة او توبيخ .. وربما ليس فى نيته ولو حالياً - أن يهرب
وقد قالها واحد من الشباب للخادم " أنا لن أحضر أجتماع الشباب لأننى لو حضرت فسوف أتوب وأنا لا اريد أن أتوب !! 
وهذه النوعيه من الشباب تحتاج إلى زلزال روح الله فمن يعطيه هذا إلا روح الله القدوس .. ربما بكلمة .. ربما بصرخة حب .. ربما بتجربة إلهية توقظه .. ربما يتوقف
الكاهن له حينما يأتى إلى التناول سائلاً إياه عن الأعتراف محذراً إياه أن القدسات للقديسين .. هناك مداخل وأساليب كثيرة يستخدمهاالله من أجل إيقاظ هذاالشاب
المستهتر ليبدأ التفكير فى خلاصه وأبديته .
إن المواجهة الحالية لهذا النوع من الشباب هامه للغايه عملاً بتعليمات الرب لحزقيال :"إن لم تتكلم لتحذر ( الشرير) من طريقه فذلك الشرير يموت بذنبه ، أما دمه
فمن يديك أطلبه (خر8:33)". د


2- الشباب والوسوســـــــــه:


هذا النوع له نفسية مرهفة ، تجعله يضطرب أملم أبسط شئ وأصغر خطأ ، ويكاد يصل إلى أرتباك ويأس مدمر إذا ارتكب خطية ما .. وربما - مثلاً - حينما يتناول ثم يخطئ
يتصور أن هذا تجديف على الروح الله ، وأنها خطية ليس لها غفران ولا توبه . إنها نفسية رهيفة لا تحتمل أن تعطيها حرية زائدة أو مطلقه فهذه تربكها بالأكثر ، بل
علينا أن نجعله يتعرف على جوهر التدين ومحبة المسيح واتساع صدره فيسلك بثقه ، دون إنفلات أو أأستهتار .


3- الشباب والناموسيــــه 


ذلك النوع الفريسى فى أسلوبه يسلك بالحرف ويرتبك إذا ما قصر فى قانونه الروحى حتى فى حالة العذر ويتعب ضميره أنه لم يصلى كل المزامير مثلاً بينما هناك ظرف خاص
اجبره على ذلك .
المهم .. هو الأتصال الصادق بالرب فى حؤية الروح لا فى عبودية الحرف .. وهذا بلا شك يحتاج إلى توجيه مستمر وإرشاد سليم لا ينحرف يميناً نحو الإهمال ، ولا يساراً
نحو الفريسيه .. بل يكون معتدلاً يدفعه نحو حلاوة العشرة مع الله أكثر من البطولة فى إداء الممارسات الدينيه .


4- الشباب والروتينيـــــــــــه :


الذى يكتفى بتنفيذ شكليات الدين دون الدخول إلى جوهره .. ربما يحضر القداس مبكراً ويخدم كشماس ولكن فى روتين وجفاف وليس بمشاعر صادقة وحارة أمام الله ليس هناك
اتصال حقيقى بالرب . حتى الأجبيه يصليها في روتينية جافه وكذلك الخدمة دون بذل جهد حيوى فى حرارة الروح وتعب الكرازه الفعال .
وهذا النوع من الشباب يحتاج أن يدخل - بنعمة الله - إلى حيوية ممارسة وسائط النعمة الصلاه الحيه والقراءه المشبعه لكلمة الله والكتب الروحيه والحضور المستفيج
من الألأجتماعات الروحيه .. وتحريك القب بالمطانيات وقرع الصدر قبل الصلاه ، أو بالشبع ببعض الآيات أو بترنيمة أو بلحن أو بجزء من القداس أو بالغوص العميق فى
فحص النفس او التأمل فى محبة الله وعطاياه ، أو الذهاب إلى الأديره فى خلوات روحية أو الأعتراف الأمين بخطايا معينه تمنع فيض الشلام الإلهى .. أو بالصلاة من
أجل آخرين فى ضيقة أو غحتياج لكى يخرج الإنسان من الروتينيه إلى لبحيويه فيمارس وسائط النعمة بروح الأبن لا بروح العبد أو الأجير


5-لشبــــــــــــاب والطمـــــــــــــوح :


إن الطوح الذى يتجه نحو أهداف ارضية ماجية وبقوة افنسان الذاتية هذا يختلف عن منهج "إستثمارات الوزنات " حيث يكون الهدف هو تمجيد الله الوسيلة هى عمل الله فينا
لذلك فمن المهم أن يقنع الشباب بضرورة اعتماد هذا التمييز بين الأمرين فلا يتحرك نحو اهداف أرضية بقوته الذاتيه ولمجده الشخصى بل عليه أن يستثمر ما اعطاه له
الرب من مواهب ووزنات بقوة الله ولمجد الله .. وبالطبع ستكون هناك نجاحات أرضية ومادية وعلمية وإجتماعية ، ولكنها كلها ستكون لمجد الله وليس لتضخيم الذات وحتى
الحياه الروحية والخدمة ينطبق عليها نفس التمييز فهناك فرد بين جهاد روحى وكرازة وخدمة وأعمال محبة وصلوات وأصوام لمجد الذات وبإقتدار بشرى محض يهدف إلى الأحساس
بالبطولة والتمييز والتفوق ويسعى إإلى حب المديح والمجد الباطل ..وبين أن بقوم الإنسان بكل هذه الجهود الروحية والكرازيه بقوة الله ولمجد المسيح الخيط رفيع
ولكنه هام وخطير ومن هنا تكون فضيلة الإغ\فراز والتمييز - كقول القديس انطونيوس .. هى م ن أهم وأخطر الفضائل .
ولهذا أوصانا الآباء أن نجتذب الشباب إلى أسفل حينما نراهم صاعدين إلى أعلى دون أساسات روحية من الاتضاع والارشاد والتمييز خوفاً من سقوطهم الرهيب فى الصلف
والكبرياء والاحساس بالتميز .
كذلك يحرص الآباء الروحيون إرشاد أبنائهم كيف يقرأون بستان الرهبان حتى يطمحوا إلى تدريب وممارسات روحية عالية قبل الوقت ودون اساسات سليمة مما قد يعرضهم إلى
أمراض روحية خطيرة ، ليس أفلها الكبرياء وربما صغر النفس ، بل إإلى أمراض نفسية وجسدية أو نفس جسدية !

- 6-الشباب والتقمص 


ذلك حين يقلد الإنسان شخصاً آخر وهو معجب به فيحاكيه فى كل شئ ظاهرى الحركة وأسلوب الكلام سواء بطريقة شعوريه أو لا شعوريه وبالطبع الغيرة فى أمور حسنة وبدوافع
مقدسة ولمجد الله تختلف عن " التقمص " الذى لا يعدو أن يكون حيلة دفاعية لا شعورية من اجل الأختفاء وراء شخصية آخر لأكتساب رضا الناس وللهروب من إحساس الفشل
أو عدم القدرة على الأداء الجيد .
وبالطبع فالعلاج هنا يكم فى إقناع الشباب بانه لا جدوى من التقليد والمحاكاه والتقمص فالرب الذى أعطى لآخر قادر أن يعطى ، وما سناسبه من عطايا لا يناسبنى أحياناً
كثيره ينبغى أن يعرف الشباب أن الرب قادر أن يخلق منه أيقونة الحب حلوة متميزة وفريدة فإمكانيات روح الله الهائله غي المحدودهقادرة أن تخلق من كل إنسان شيئاً
مختلفاً .. المهم أن أخضع نفسى لعمل الله بدافع مقدس هو تمجيد الله والله قادر أن يعمل فى كما يعمل فى غيرى ليخلق منا أعضاء مقدسة فى جسدة الطاهر ، الكنيسه
، تحتلف تماماً فى تكوينها ووزيفتها ولكنها تتكامل معاً فى وحدة وحب ووئام .
وهنا نتذكر كلمات الرسول فإن الجسد أيضاً ليس عذواً واحداً بل أعضاء كثيرة ان قالت الرجل لأنى لست يداً ،لست من الجسد أفلم تكن لذلك من الجسد ، أفلم تكن لذلك
من الجسد ،وإن قالت الأذن لأنى لست عيناً من الجسد أفلم تكن لذلك من الجسد ؟ لو كان كل الجسد عيناً فأين السمع ؟ لو كن الكل سمعاً فأين الشم ؟ وأما الآن فقد
وضع الله الأعضاء ، كل وحد منها فى الجسد كما أراد ولكن لو كان جميعها عضواً واحداً أين الجسد فالآن . أعضاء كثيره ، ولكن جسد وحد (1كو12: 14-20) .
الفنان يختلف كثيراً عن التاجر فالتاجر يطبع من الصورة ألف نسخة ليكتسب منها - ولكن الفنان يجتهد - ربما لشهور - ليخلق صورة جميلة ولا يسعى إلى بيعها عموماً
بل يكفيه أن يراها أمامه كل حين فى غلاوة طفل عزيز لديه هكذا روح الله الفنان العظيم قادر أن يخلق من كل نفس صورة جميلة وعضواً حياً أيقونة فريدة فلماذا أتقمص
شخصية آخرى والغى عمل روح الله فىّ ؟
إذن فليقتنع كل شاب أن يكون نفسه ولنخاطبه دائماً
(be yourself ) وهذا لا يعنى تضخيم الذات ولكن إعطاء فرصة للتفرد الإنسانى والعطايا الشخصية التى استودعها
الله فى كل نفس لكى تسهم فى بنيان الجسد الواحد لمجد الله معطى الكل .
يحتاج شبابنا إلى النظرة الإيجابية ، والنقد البناء الذى يرى الإيجابيات أولاً ثم يتحدث عن الشلبيات ليصلحها وهذا مهمليس فى حياةنا العائلية والكنسية والمجتمعية
فحسب بل أنه مهم حتى فى حياتنا الخاصة والشخصية لأن روح الرجاء والتوجية الإيجابى أفضل من روح السخطواليأس ولكن شعارنا دائماً " أنسى ما وراء وأمتد لما هو قدام​


----------



## zama (2 يناير 2010)

أشكرك ..

أنا أكتر سلوك احبه هو السلوك الطموح و بس ..

وليس من الشرط أن يكون الطموح للخدمة و الروحيات ..


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل ياكوكو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2010)

*موضوعك حلو يا كيرو بجد
شكرا اكتير
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جامد بجد يا مان

فعلا فى انواع شباب كتيير من اللى انت قولتها 

وللاسف فى شباب كتيير بتبقى شخصيتهم متداخله


ميرسى كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## mariana jo (2 يناير 2010)

happy new year
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

</SPAN>













شكرا لك موضوعك في القمة 
وفعلا هدي بعض السلوكيات في شبابنا هالايام.
’’,,’’​


----------



## ارتواء (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع من واقع الحياة التي نعيشها 

اخي العزيز

شكراً لك لروعه الطرح .. ويارب يستفسد شبابنا منه 

حفظك الرب ورعاك


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2010)

*

شكرا.

موضوع ___ مهم جدا جدا ___ وفى منتهى الرووووعه

تسلم الأيادى

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع كوكو 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يناير 2010)

شكرااااا يامان ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> أشكرك ..
> 
> أنا أكتر سلوك احبه هو السلوك الطموح و بس ..
> 
> وليس من الشرط أن يكون الطموح للخدمة و الروحيات ..


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> موضوع جميل ياكوكو
> ربنا يباركك


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا رومانى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *موضوعك حلو يا كيرو بجد*
> 
> *شكرا اكتير*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *موضوع جامد بجد يا مان*​
> 
> *فعلا فى انواع شباب كتيير من اللى انت قولتها *​
> *وللاسف فى شباب كتيير بتبقى شخصيتهم متداخله*​
> ...


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا مون
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

mariana jo قال:


> happy new year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا ماريانا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

ارتواء قال:


> موضوع من واقع الحياة التي نعيشها
> 
> اخي العزيز
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا ارتواء
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا.*​
> *موضوع ___ مهم جدا جدا ___ وفى منتهى الرووووعه*​
> *تسلم الأيادى*​
> *الرب يبارككم*​


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع كوكو
> ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا ديدى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

مينا جرجس1 قال:


> شكرااااا يامان ع الموضوع الجميل


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (22 يناير 2010)

_*شكرا يا كوكو  *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*الرب يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2010)

*الكتاب المقدس بيقول لنا "أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ؟"
يعنى لازم تكون كل  تصرفاتنا بتدل على كده والا هنكون عثره لنفسنا ولغيرنا
موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا كوكو
يثبت*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (31 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع جميل
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

كوك قال:


> _*شكرا يا كوكو *_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> _*الرب يبارك خدمتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا كوك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس بيقول لنا "أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ؟"*
> *يعنى لازم تكون كل تصرفاتنا بتدل على كده والا هنكون عثره لنفسنا ولغيرنا*
> *موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا كوكو*
> *يثبت*


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا دونا
وعلى تثبيت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> موضوع جميل
> الرب يباركك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maro.jesus4ever (27 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2010)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 مارس 2010)

ميرسى جدا لموضوعك يا كوكو ربنا يعوضك
صلوات العدرا والقديسين معاك


----------



## سمسم كامل (6 مارس 2010)

موضوعك حلو خالص ربنا يعوضك على فكرة انا من نوع الشباب والطموح ودا يمكن يكون طاغى على حياتى الروحية ومضايق خالص من نفسى مش عارف اعمل ايه علشان ارجا زى ما كنت كويس ايام الكلية صلى كتير من اجلى


----------



## Nemo (7 مارس 2010)

;كل الكلام اللى قولته واقعى جدا والشباب بتختلف شخصياتهم من واحد للتانى بس هل ممكن لو حد عنده شخصية مثلا زى المتقمص أو الناموسى هل ممكن يتغير ولا بيبقى كشكل واقعى صعب؟؟؟؟


----------



## Mason (8 مارس 2010)

ميرسى على الموضوع
موضوع رائع جدااااااااااا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

tota love قال:


> ميرسى جدا لموضوعك يا كوكو ربنا يعوضك
> صلوات العدرا والقديسين معاك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا توتا  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع
> موضوع رائع جدااااااااااا
> ربنا يعوضك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميسو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
أشكرك






*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

4- الشباب والروتينيـــــــــــه 
هو ده النوع اللي انا بفكر فيه باستمرار
شكرا علي الموضوع المهم kokoman


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا نيتا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

